# (M4M/Gay) Looking for dom top to manhandle me (Kinky NSFW RP)



## Aura330 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hey everyone! I’m Aura, a gay male sub who prefers bottoming, and I’m really looking for a guy or multiple guys to manhandle me in a rough kinky NSFW rp. Think along the lines of me being Sea Salt in any of Redrusker’s comics lmao. That’s what I’m looking for. I’m gay so I’m not looking for any female partners, so sorry if you’re female.  Please message me on here or on Discord (@Aura330#9125) if you’re interested and I can explain more! I really am looking for someone who writes like 3-10 sentences, usually on the higher side, and who has minimal spelling and grammar errors, though it’s totally fine to have some. I myself roleplay just like that, so really just looking for someone to match my length and such. The rougher the better, and I would like to find a long term friend/rp partner if possible! Hope someone is interested! Thanks!


----------



## Aura330 (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh, and if anyone would be interested in doing a group gangbang rp where I’m being tossed around from man to man I’d be so down!


----------



## jax98 (Dec 1, 2020)

Aura330 said:


> Hey everyone! I’m Aura, a gay male sub who prefers bottoming, and I’m really looking for a guy or multiple guys to manhandle me in a rough kinky NSFW rp. Think along the lines of me being Sea Salt in any of Redrusker’s comics lmao. That’s what I’m looking for. I’m gay so I’m not looking for any female partners, so sorry if you’re female.  Please message me on here or on Discord (@Aura330#9125) if you’re interested and I can explain more! I really am looking for someone who writes like 3-10 sentences, usually on the higher side, and who has minimal spelling and grammar errors, though it’s totally fine to have some. I myself roleplay just like that, so really just looking for someone to match my length and such. The rougher the better, and I would like to find a long term friend/rp partner if possible! Hope someone is interested! Thanks!


I’m very interested, I have telegram and discord if you want or pm me


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 13, 2021)

this might be a little late but im interested, you can dm me on here


----------

